# Panther P DA25057 Help please



## antoniod (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi Forum,

i have acquired an air compressor which once once used in a dentistry lab, it runs beautifully i was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of removing the items on it that i don't need on it as i want to use it at home in the garage as a hobby compressor.

the specs i can find are as follows 50 litre 1.5hp/hp1.10kw

https://www.tom-parker.co.uk/produc.../50-litre-tank-150-hp-110-kw/5220/p-da25057/#

thanks


----------

